# nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

*nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Wie Gabriel Torres  in seinem Blog schreibt, hat nVidia jeglichen Support mit seiner Website aufgekündigt, weil er nicht über CUDA oder PhsyX sprechen wollte, da er der Meinung war, diese Techniken seien für den normalen User nicht relevant.

Nach eigener Angabe ist Hardware Secrets in der spanischen Version (Clubo do Hardware) die größte Seite Brasiliens, so dass man hier nicht unbedingt von einer kleineren Seite sprechen kann, so dass man hier durchaus von einem Versuch der Einflussnahme auf die Presse sprechen kann, um positivere Reviews zu bekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Und schon wieder nen Griff ins Klo...

Erst das mit den Händlern die auch alte/kleine Karten in rauhen Mengen abnehmen müssen, wenn se ne GTX 4X0 haben wollen und nu das.

Also früher war ich echt nen nVidia Fan und sah auch bevor Fermi kam sehr sehr viel Potenzial in dem Chip und hab nVidia auch lange dafür gelobt das sie keinen Paperlaunch machen und halt sich etwas mehr Zeit nehmen und das Produkt gut zu machen. Aber inzwischen frag ich mich echt, ob ich in absehbarer Zeit wieder ne nVidia Karte kaufen werde.

Früher wars so, das Ati nicht DEN ruf hatte, und es Treiberprobleme gab. Inzwischen gibts die bei nVidia genauso. Gut Als ich die 5870 bekommen hab, hab ich fast 2 Tage gebraucht um nen lauffähigen Treiber für Vista 64 zu bekommen, und auch beim Umstieg auf Win 7 hats 2 Treiber glaub gebraucht bis es lief, aber seither läufts und läufts. Das Treiberproblem am Anfang ist zwar nicht sooo cool gewesen, hätte mir inzwischen aber owhl auch mit ner nVidia passieren können.

Daher zusammenfassend muss ich sagen, das dies meine Erste Ati ist und wohl auch nicht die letzte, wenn sie weiterhin das P/L-Verhältnis beibehalten.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Richtig Skynsnake Nvidia versauts sich im Moment echt selbst etwas!
Eigentlich schade. Hoffentlich kommen sie da wieder raus.

Nein ich bin kein Fan Boy ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Das ist das zweite mal, dass ich über Nvidia den Kopf schütteln muss.  (Das erste mal war die Sperrung von PhysX im Beisein einer AMD-Graka.) Ich war früher auch ein ziemlicher Nvidia Fan(boy ) aber inzwischen bin ich neutral.


----------



## Hugo78 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Moment mal...
Diese Website *will zeitnah, kostenlose Testamples von NV*, Testsamples damit sie möglichst als erste ein Review veröffentlichen können, 
was wiederrum ein haufen Klicks bringt, und *damit die ganze Show finanziert*.

Alles was NV dafür erwarten ist, dass im Review (egal wie das ausfällt) nicht nur die reine DX11 ect. Spieleleistung der Karte dargestellt wird,
 sondern ebend auch mal NV eigene Gimmicks besprochen werden. Gimmicks die eindeutig, Teil der Eckdaten des Produktes sind.
Und ja wer sich hier hinstellt und meint er wäre "to big to fail", weil er ja 20 Millionen Klicks hat, bla, bla... also dieser Bitte bewust nicht nachkommen will, 
ja warum soll man dann so jemanden noch finanzieren?! 

Nur die Hand aufhalten, aber dann nix dafür tun, und sich dann auch noch beschweren,... ja ne ist klar.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Also wenn eine Firma ein Testmedium aktiv unterstützt dann haben sie das Recht auf faire, aber auch *komplette* Berichterstattung
Andernfalls dürfen sie meiner Meinung nach diese Unterstützung auch aufkündigen

Ob das nun im vorliegenden Fall von N_Vidia sehr CLEVER war steht dann allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Moment mal...
> Diese Website *will zeitnah, kostenlose Testamples von NV*, Testsamples damit sie möglichst als erste ein Review veröffentlichen können,
> was wiederrum ein haufen Klicks bringt, und *damit die ganze Show finanziert*.
> 
> ...



Hmm das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr...


----------



## Dude-01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Moment mal...
> Diese Website *will zeitnah, kostenlose Testamples von NV*, Testsamples damit sie möglichst als erste ein Review veröffentlichen können,
> was wiederrum ein haufen Klicks bringt, und *damit die ganze Show finanziert*.
> 
> ...


Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber dafür hinzugehen und den Support zu streichen, bloß weil man nicht alles ohne zu Hinterfragen in den Himmel lobt kann auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Mir ist das schon beim Computerbase Artikel zur GTX465 aufgefallen, dass Cuda und PhysX extrem betont werden. Teilweise sind da meiner Meinung nach Bedingungen zwischen Herstellern und Redaktionen vorhanden, die eine neutrale Berichterstattung nicht mehr gewährleisten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Alles was NV dafür erwarten ist, dass im Review (egal wie das ausfällt) nicht nur die reine DX11 ect. Spieleleistung der Karte dargestellt wird, sondern ebend auch mal NV eigene Gimmicks besprochen werden. Gimmicks die eindeutig, Teil der Eckdaten des Produktes sind.


Und genau darum geht es ja!

Schön, das du begriffen hast, worums geht, schlecht, das du diesen Zustand schönredest.

Nochmal auf Deutsch:
*nVidia schreibt der Presse vor, was sie zu schreiben hat!*
So, bist du immer noch der Meinung, das das in Ordnung geht?!


Dude-01 schrieb:


> Mir ist das schon beim Computerbase Artikel zur GTX465 aufgefallen, dass Cuda und PhysX extrem betont werden.


Jetzt weißt du auch, warum das der Fall ist... 


Dude-01 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind da meiner Meinung nach Bedingungen zwischen Herstellern und Redaktionen vorhanden, die eine neutrale Berichterstattung nicht mehr gewährleisten.


Das ist die Aussage dieser Neuigkeit...


----------



## Hugo78 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Ich hab in dem aktuellen 465 Test bei CB, ausser beim Batman-Bench, grad mal auf der letzten Seite, zweimal das Wort PhysX und CUDA entdeckt.

Klar der eine Hinweis das die 5850, dieses nicht kann, den hätte man sich eventuell klemmen können.
Auf der anderen Seite, so ein Fazit ist nunmal immer eine Bewertung, in die alle Pro und Contras einfließen sollen. 

Letztlich ist das Fazit aber ein realistisches, und völlig ok.


> Ohne Zweifel, aufgrund der besseren Geschwindigkeit darf die  Nvidia-Karte teurer als die Radeon HD 5830 sein. Aber keine 80 bis 100  Euro. Für die anvisierten 280 Euro raten wir aktuell lieber zu einer  Radeon HD 5850 oder gleich zu einer kaum teureren GeForce GTX 470.


220-230€ ist der Preis.
In der Bucht sieht man das anscheinend auch so.
Sparkle GTX 465 GEFORCE NVIDIA HDMI BRANDNEU !! bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 30.05.10 21:05:19 MESZ)

@Stefan Payne
Wo steht in dem Artikel, dass NV den Leuten vorschreibt, was sie zu schreiben haben?

Das steht da nicht.

Das ist die Auslegung des Bloggers.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Naja, ich sags aber mal so. Nehmen wir mal an Ati würd ab sofort Kondensatoren von Firma XY verbauen, die se halt bisher nicht hatten, und nun sagt Ati so damit du weiter karten bekommst will ich aber, das du schön schreibst das wir die Dinger nu verbauen und die sind ja besser, weil die haltne nicht 10 Jahre im Schnitt sondern 12, also sag das auch.

Da würd ich als Redakteur sagen: Hö whot?  Das doch total scheis egal ob jetzt 10 oder 12 halten, eure Karte ist nun 50 Öken teuerer, und so lang nutzt eh keine die also warum darauf eingehen? 

Btw. Mich würd die Meinung der Redakteure hier interessieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Wo steht in dem Artikel, dass NV den Leuten vorschreibt, was sie zu schreiben haben?
> Das steht da nicht.


Steht doch da:


			
				Gabriel Torres schrieb:
			
		

> After we published a review – without any support from them, N.B. – *they complained that we didn’t talk about CUDA or PhysX.*


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Steht doch da:



Da steht, sie haben gemeckert bzw sich darüber beschwert. Aber das ist kein direkter Nachweis dafür, dass von Anfang an ein Zwang zur Erwähnung von Features bestand.


----------



## Medcha (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Dr. Albern! Beide brauchen einander. Aber Nvidia wird immer peinlicher. Die mit ihrem CUDA und Physx. Alberner Marketing Mist ist das. 

Ich bleibe dabei: wenn die so weiter machen, gibts bald nur noch AMD. Leider... - Monopol, Òle!


----------



## JePe (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Diese Praxis ist nicht wirklich neu. Bei der GTX 275 war das Material, das den Reviewern zur Verfuegung gestellt wurde, schon arg GUDA- / PhysX-lastig; bei der GTS 250 hat man dann erste Reviewer schon nicht mehr mit Gruenzeug versorgt.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

ganz einfach auf Hersteller Samples verzichten und selber ein Exemplar besorgen, das hat einige vorteile:

1. man testet das was die user bekommen
2. keine gängelung
3 bei Paper launch kann man schön sagen " äh wir würden ja test aber bisher gibts bis auf heiße Luft nix am markt XD"
4 usw gibt bestimmt noch paar Punkte

mi ist bewisst das Seiten auf Samples  angewiesen sind usw. ich hab aber lieber einen verspäteten und realistischen Test als Marketing Bla Bla

zu NV na ja die haben sich ja in denn letzen Jahren nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert und man scheint am Ball zu bleiben, denn auch hier gilt besser schlechte publicity  als gar keine !


----------



## BlackDragon26 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Sry denke NV hat nicht ganz so unrecht denn es geht mehr oder minder darum das die seite den vollen umfang der karte verschweigt.

Es gibt leute die NV karten eben wegen features wie Cuda und Physix kaufen. 
Da diese somit kauf entscheident sein können haben sie auch im test erwähnung zu finden. Das NV sich da beschwerd weils en Testsample war kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich bau auch kein auto mit Turbo lader und wenn ich jemand nen test schreiben lass verzichte ich dann darauf das erwähnt wird das die 600ps aus nem Motor mit Turbo und Ladeluftkühler kommt. 

Das sind für meine begriffe Unterschlagungen von Kaufentscheidenden merkmalen! Wer das nicht versteht den versteh ich nicht!


----------



## N3ks3s (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Finde es völlig legitim zu erwarten das alle Features berücksichtigt werden, aber es reicht
wenn man schlicht 1 1/2 Berichte schreibt. Ergo bei CUDA/PhysX spielen einmal mit und einmal
ohne CUDA/PhysX testet und gut ist. Der Computerbase bericht war in meinen Augen nicht
sonderlich neutral, wobei mir das wie eine Ausnahme vorkommt.  Aber nach den aktuellen
entwicklungen der letzten Jahre fühle ich mich doch bestärkt bei ATi zu bleiben. Wenn ich
tatsächlich wieder das Bedürnis nach PhysX habe hol' ich halt meine Ageia-Karte raus


----------



## kuer (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Da steht, sie haben gemeckert bzw sich darüber beschwert. Aber das ist kein direkter Nachweis dafür, dass von Anfang an ein Zwang zur Erwähnung von Features bestand.


 

NA jetzt wirst du aber kleinlich. Sicher ist das ein versuch der Einflussnahme, seitens NV. Wenn ich etwas zur Verfügung stelle, stelle ich keine Ansprüche an den Test. Wenn ich will das bestimmte Sachen getestet werden, kläre ich das vorher und nicht im nachhinein. Wenn ich eine Karte teste auf gaming Performence, dann interesiert mich PhysX und CUDA nicht. Schon garnicht, wenn es eine Eigenschaft ist, die nur in einzelfällen genutzt wird. Nur so kann man wirklich vergleichen. Bei einem Test mit ATI Karten, interesiert mich auch nicht der Betrieb mit mehreren Bildschirmen oder das Video codieren. In beiden Fällen möchte ich die reine Rechneleistung und die zu erreichenden FPS sehen.
Und sicher ist es ein Zwang, wenn man sagt...du bekommst eine Karte wenn du das Testest was wir wollen, ansonsten gibt es keine Karte. 
Ich finde es lachhaft von NV. NV muss es sehr nötig haben. Reicht die Leistung nicht aus, ohne den PhysX und CUDA zusatz? Sorry ich finde es Arm von NV.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Sry denke NV hat nicht ganz so unrecht denn es geht mehr oder minder darum das die seite den vollen umfang der karte verschweigt.


Und sollte man das nicht dem Schreiber überlassen bzw vorher drüber sprechen und nicht im Nachhinein, nachdem jemand einen Artikel schrieb, sich beschweren?!



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Es gibt leute die NV karten eben wegen features wie Cuda und Physix kaufen.
> Da diese somit kauf entscheident sein können haben sie auch im test erwähnung zu finden. Das NV sich da beschwerd weils en Testsample war kann ich nachvollziehen.


Ja, aber brauchen die das wirklich oder wurde denen nur eingeredet, das das ein wichtiges Feature wäre?!

GPU PhysX ist ja, trotz allem, immer noch völlig fürn Eimer, da es kein Spiel gibt, das davon wirklich profitiert -- und eine Kombination aus AMD PrimärGPU und kleinerer nV GPU (was mit G92b) ist ja auch nicht mehr möglich...



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Ich bau auch kein auto mit Turbo lader und wenn ich jemand nen test schreiben lass verzichte ich dann darauf das erwähnt wird das die 600ps aus nem Motor mit Turbo und Ladeluftkühler kommt.


gaaanz andere Baustelle.

Aber wo wir gerad bei einem 600PS Turbomotor sind:
Hier kommt es ganz drauf an, wie man die 600PS erreicht!
Nimmt man einen 3l Motor und bläst den ordentlich auf (ie sehr viel Ladedruck + dicker Turbo) oder nimmt man einen großen Motor und bläst ihn nur leicht auf?!

Beidesmal hab ich 600PS, nur letzterer fährt sich wesentlich besser, da der Turbo wesentlich früher Druck aufbaut und auch der Lag wesentlich geringer ist.

600PS haben beide, fahren tun sie sich aber nicht gleich!



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Das sind für meine begriffe Unterschlagungen von Kaufentscheidenden merkmalen! Wer das nicht versteht den versteh ich nicht!


Das ist aber wiederum dem Schreiber überlassen.

Und wo wir gerad dabei sind: nenne uns doch mal ein paar Anwendungen/Spiele, die man a) haben muss und b) das ganze nicht auf AMD Karten läuft.
Ich weiß nicht, ob du es wusstest, aber Cuda wird mehr und mehr von OpenCL und DC Shadern verdrängt, eben weil das auf beiden läuft...

Sorry, aber Cuda und PhysX sind nur irgendwelche Pseudofeatures, die keiner wirklich braucht, es aber eingeredet wird, das das unglaublich wichtig wäre, so dass man stirbt, wenn man das nicht besitzt.

PS: schon mal was von Groß- und Kleinschreibung gehört?!


----------



## N1truX (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Ich habe mir mal das original durchgelesen. Kann dieses verhalten auch bestätigen welches er da beschreibt.

Sie haben eine Review geschrieben ohne Support von Nv selbst, sind auf "wichtige" (Marketing) Features nicht eingegangen (oder das Produkt hat zu schlecht abgeschnitten, falsche Benchmarks etc.) und kriegen dafür erstmal einen auf´n Deckel.
Dann wollen Sie sich (zum Glück) dem Druck nicht beugen und kommen auf die Blacklist.

So schlimm das auch klingen mag, das ist relativ normal bei Nv. Besonders die kleineren Seiten werden so in Schach gehalten - oder eben zumindest probiert. Die Großen haben mehr Möglichkeiten sich zu verteidigen, allerdings ist das ziemlich "tricky", da beide eine Menge Einfluss aufeinander haben.
Keine Samples = kein Test = weniger PR sowie weniger verkaufte Zeitschriften/Page-Views. Hat meist eher was von einer Zwangs-Symbiose als von einer Partnerschaft. Von PCGH dürft ihr dazu kein Kommentar erwarten, nicht hier und auch nicht wo anders. Höchstens anonym. Denn auch solche "Insider-Storys" wie Torres sie veröffentlicht hat sind nicht wirklich hilfreich bzgl. Black-listing..


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Cuda und PhysX sind nur irgendwelche Pseudofeatures, die keiner wirklich braucht, es aber eingeredet wird, das das unglaublich wichtig wäre, so dass man stirbt, wenn man das nicht besitzt.


Also ich sehe auch keinen Zwang für den Autor das reinzubringen und man sollte Cuda und co. nicht überbewerten, aber nur weil DU Cude und PhysX nicht brauchst, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es keiner braucht. 

z.B. Leute, die Cuda unterstütze CAD Programme o.ä. haben, werden sich freuen, wenn sie weniger lang am PC sitzen, weil die Karte schneller ist als eine CPU und man spart neben bei noch ein paar k€ für eine Tesla.

Oder Leute wie ich, die hobbymäßig mit Videos arbeiten. Cuda ist beim Umwandeln von Videos einfach genial, und wenn ich daran denke, wie lange ich früher auf Videos gewartet hat, weil die CPU ewig zum coden brauchte will ich meine nV nicht mehr missen und CUDA ist dann definitv Kaufkriterium.

Für den Mainstream User ist Cuda natürlich nicht so wichtig, aber es in einem Review zu unterschlagen finde ich auch nicht gut, ob nun mit oder ohne Testsample. Ist ja so als würde man bei einer 5xxxx nicht sagen, dass sie DX11 kann, weil es kaum ein Spiel gibt, das davon profitiert / damit was anfangen kann und man es daher kaum nutzen kann.

EDIT: Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich Nvs Verhalten gut finde, besonders da es diesmal ja kein Testsample war. Aber in meinen Augen ist das dann kein 100%ig objektives Review mehr.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Ich denke er meinte das schon in Bezug auf Spiele. 

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe auch keinen Zwang für den Autor das reinzubringen und man sollte Cuda und co. nicht überbewerten, aber nur weil DU Cude und PhysX nicht brauchst, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es keiner braucht.


Jetzt mal ehrlich: wer braucht denn wirklich Cuda, wo es OpenCL oder die Compute Shader gibt?!
Eben, das ist ja der Punkt!
Kein Programmierer mit Verstand nutzt was proprietäres, wenn er eine Schnittstelle nutzen kann, die von jedem Hersteller genutzt werden kann.

Für Enduser ist CUDA so wichtig wie ein in China umfallender Sack Reis...

Und GPU-PhysX wird aus eben genau dem obigen Grunde nicht genutzt!
Es ist Proprietär und wird nur von einem GPU-Hersteller unterstütz...
Entsprechend wirds auch nur eingebunden, wenn nVidia den Softwarehersteller entsprechend unterstützt.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Oder Leute wie ich, die hobbymäßig mit Videos arbeiten. Cuda ist beim Umwandeln von Videos einfach genial, und wenn ich daran denke, wie lange ich früher auf Videos gewartet hat, weil die CPU ewig zum coden brauchte will ich meine nV nicht mehr missen und CUDA ist dann definitv Kaufkriterium.


Und du bist sicher, das die Software, die du einsetzt nicht auch AMD unterstützt?!
Und wo ist jetzt nochmal der Vorteil von Cuda gegenüber OpenCL oder CS?!



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Für den Mainstream User ist Cuda natürlich nicht so wichtig, aber es in einem Review zu unterschlagen finde ich auch nicht gut, ob nun mit oder ohne Testsample. Ist ja so als würde man bei einer 5xxxx nicht sagen, dass sie DX11 kann, weil es kaum ein Spiel gibt, das davon profitiert / damit was anfangen kann und man es daher kaum nutzen kann.


Erstens ist das Sache des Schreibers, wenn der der Meinung ist, Cuda/PhysX müsse nicht erwähnt werden, weil er das für irrelevant befindet, so ist das sein Bier, da hat nVidia nicht rein zu pfuschen und/oder den Schreiber zu erpressen.



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> EDIT: Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich Nvs Verhalten gut finde, besonders da es diesmal ja kein Testsample war. Aber in meinen Augen ist das dann kein 100%ig objektives Review mehr.


Und genau darum geht es ja hier!
Das ein Hersteller einen Redakteur erpresst, um das eigene Produkt (etwas) besser abschneiden zu lassen!


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Naja, aber wo willste denn bitte da die Grenze ziehen? Cuda/PhysX in einem Test zu unterschlagen hmm kann man drüber streiten. Klar auf was nicht eingehen ist eventuell nicht sooo pralle, aber man muss auch sagen, dann hat man halt nen direkten Test. Sozusagen Ausstattungsbereinigt  

Es war halt einfach unangemessen wie nVidia sich da verhalten hat. Zumal es halt KEINE Testkarte war. Im Prinziep kann ich mit meiner Karte testen was ich will und so testen wie ich will. Nen Test muss ja nicht immer alle Phasetten eines Produktes abdecken. Ok Objektiv sollte er schon sein, aber sich auch gewisse Bereiche zu beschränken bedeutet nicht zwingend das man nicht objektiv ist. 

Man kanns einfach als Test für Leute sehen die auch PhysX  und Cuda nichts geben. Tests mit gibts ja mehr als genug.

Auch stellt sich halt die Frage, wenn man sagt JA da hat nVidia absolut recht, dann kann ja wohl nicht sein. Wo hörts dann auf?

Muss dann auf den Wunsch von nem Hersteller auch in 800x600 getestet werden, weil da die Karte überproportional stark ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz?

Muss in den mörder 5k Auflösungen getestet werden? 

Und genau so kannste halt weiter machen. Muss man nen Game drin haben, das der Hersteller gesponsert hat? Wie sieht die Anwendungs/Spiele Auswahl aus. Wie wird gewichtet?

Wisster allein durch die Auswahl der Benchmarks und Settings kannste mehr oder weniger stark die Reihenfolge der Produkte festlegen. Am Ende wird ja immer alles zusammen gerechnet, und da schlägt halt nen Einbruch auf 5 FPS oder so im Vergleich zu 20 FPS wegen ausgehendem VRam oder sonst was dann halt umso derber rein, je kleiner die Testanzahl ist. Auch in den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen kann teils aus nem Vorsprung ohne AA&AF nen Rückstand mit selbigem werden.

EDIT: Btw über ATI´s Steam hab ich auch noch NIRGENDS was gelesen. Müsste man doch da dann genauso motzen oder?

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Was nVidia hätte machen sollen ist ihm ne Testkarte zu geben und ihn doch zu bitten nen Nachtest oder mal nen Spezial zu machen über Cuda und Physx. Wenn er sagt, da du das hab ich schon da und da, dann gibts kein Grund warum ers nochmal machen sollte. Hat er die Karte noch nicht gehabt in dem Testfeld, wird er sich dagegen auch nicht sträuben denk ich mir. Wäre dann aber halt nen extra Test. 

Ich sags mal so, ist schade für nVidia, aber wenn jetzt nen Autohersteller nen Auto hätte das 3 mal so schnell rückwärts fährt wie alle anderen und der sagt hey test das doch, und die sagen hey du ich denk das ist jetzt nicht so der bringer, dann hat der Hersteller halt pech.


----------



## xdevilx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

wir brauchen ein Monopol auf dem markt für dedizierte grafikkarten!


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Sonst gehts noch?


----------



## mapel110 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Eigentlich ists egal, ob man ATI und nvidia hat oder nur nvidia. Die Preise bleiben so oder so stabil. Da kann man die beiden noch so oft wegen Preisabsprachen verklagen, sie tuns ganz offensichtlich immer noch.

Was man bräuchte, wäre ein großer dritter Mitspieler. Aber Intel braucht ja leider noch einige Jahre.

Zum Topic: Als Hersteller wäre ich auch sauer, wenn ein paar Kernfeatures des Produkts nicht einmal erwähnt werden.
Cuda-Features gibts schließlich auch in einem Game (Just Cause 2). PhysX in mehreren (und das sogar richtig gut in Mirrors Edge und BatmanAA).


----------



## X48-Power (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Typisch NV xD


----------



## Meza100 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

@ xdevilx: monopol ?XD dann mal viel spaß damit XDD

joar, nvidia hat sich scho wieder mal selfowned XD was will man dazu sagen.


----------



## mapel110 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Meza100 schrieb:


> @ xdevilx: monopol ?XD dann mal viel spaß damit XDD
> 
> joar, nvidia hat sich scho wieder mal selfowned XD was will man dazu sagen.


2001/2002 hatten wir quasi Monopolverhältnisse. Preise waren halt stabil, genau wie heute. Die wurden erst mit einer neuen Generation gesenkt. Es hat sich nichts geändert. 

ATI ist mittlerweile auch auf den Trichter gekommen, Geld zu verdienen. nvidia unter Druck setzen können sie sich bei dem Preiskampf mit Intel wohl nicht auch noch leisten.
Der Zusammenschluss von AMD mit ATI hat nicht nur Vorteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Es gibt übrigens ein Update der ganzen Geschichte.

Persönliche Meinung: nVidia hat sich dem Druck der Community gebeugt, Hardwaresecrets ist also nicht mehr auf der Blacklist...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens ein Update der ganzen Geschichte.
> 
> Persönliche Meinung: nVidia hat sich dem Druck der Community gebeugt, Hardwaresecrets ist also nicht mehr auf der Blacklist...



Persönliche Meinung: Man sollte nich so viel ohne driftige Beweise behaupten.


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Also ich bin ja selber Redakteur, zwar noch nicht solange dabei, aber sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört.

Wenn NV mir eine Karte zusenden würde, dann würd ich das schon noch erwähnen, aber doch nicht extra testen. Aber wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab wollte NV ja das das extra getestet wird und daraus die Vorteile gezeigt werden.

Ich sollte auch mal von der Firma X, die unter anderem auch mit Non-Reference Design Karten handelt, eine Karte testen. Dies war eine GTS250, die mir zufällig in die Hände gekommen ist. Diese Firma wollte unbedingt, das ich diese Karte schönrede, weil sie ja so Stromsparend sei in dieser Version, und schneller sei als der rest. Tjoa, stromsparender war sie nicht, auch nicht kühler, und schneller schon gar nicht. Sie war noch langsamer. Die haben mir also quasi vorgeschrieben was ich zu schreiben habe, damit sie mir in Zukunft Karten zuschicken können.

Sie wollten also unbedingt was gutes Lesen. Das find ich echt miserabel! Ich habe diese Karte dann doch nicht reviewt, solche Reviews sollen nicht der Firma sondern den Usern gefallen. Wenn die halt mal Mist produziert haben dann ist das halt so und dann sollten sie auch dazu stehen.

Hier ist das natürlich ein anderer Fall, aber schon ähnlich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: nVidia streicht jeden Support für Hardwaresecrets*

Jeder IHV möchte, dass sein Produkt in vollem Umfang reviewed wird - man baut Features ja dazu ein, dass sie auch zum Einsatz kommen. Wird nicht darüber berichtet, ist das ergo dämlich. Und es zeugt nicht von einem guten Review, Punkte wie CUDA oder Stream nicht zu erwähnen - es müssen ja nicht gleich Benches sein. Wir haben in unserem Review der GXT465 CUDA/PhysX auch nur in einem einzigen Satz im Fazit erwähnt *Schulter zuck*


			
				N1truX schrieb:
			
		

> Von PCGH dürft ihr dazu kein Kommentar erwarten, nicht hier und auch nicht wo anders. Höchstens anonym.


Ah ja? Vollkommen egal ob AMD, NV oder Intel: Da schickt keiner Samples mit einem Zettel dabei raus, wo drauf steht "ihr muss X, Y und Z testen, sonst landet ihr auf einer Blacklist". Das ist schlicht Unfug. Hier wie auch in einigen anderen Foren scheinen einige Leuten Paranoia aufzusitzen ... das ist das Problem. Von einer Zwangs-Symbiose zu sprechen, halte ich für übertrieben, schließlich erhalten die Redaktionen sehr oft Samples von den AIBs und sind ergo nicht zwingend auf IHV-Samples angewiesen. Und selbst wenn dem so wäre - die IHVs können auch nicht ohne uns. Und wenn eine Karte "Schrott" ist, dann ist das eben so. NV kann die Leistungsaufnahme einer GTX 480 ebenso wenig schön reden wie AMD die einer HD2900 XT.


----------

